# Very strange problem with VLC and Compiz



## volatilevoid (May 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm experiencing a very strange problem with VLC and Compiz. If I just watch a video with VLC and close VLC afterwards, everything is fine. But when Firefox was started before or is running while watching, the window decorations disappear when I close the player.

Has anybody seen something like this?!

Here is the output from `# uname -a`:

```
FreeBSD beastie.home.local 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Sat Mar  5 02:39:24 CET 2011     root@beastie.home.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BEASTIE  amd64
```

And here is my xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 270.18  (root@beastie.home.local)  Sat Mar  5 04:29:57 CET 2011


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

There is nothing suspicious in dmesg nor /var/log/messages.
Any help is appreciated.

Bests
Thomas

EDIT: The problem also occurs with Thunderbird and VLC. So it could be Gecko-related...


----------



## volatilevoid (May 15, 2011)

It seems Emerald is just crashing when VLC is closed. If I restart Emerald, everything is fine until I watch a video again and close VLC. There is no core dump and nothing in the log files. Where could I search for the reason?


----------



## daviddpd (Jan 20, 2013)

install  multimedia/libva-vdpau-driver to fix the vlc issue.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 21, 2013)

daviddpd said:
			
		

> install  multimedia/libva-vdpau-driver to fix the vlc issue.


Thanks for the update, though I'm not using Emerald anymore - I'm trying my luck with GNOME 3 in the meantime. 

Still could be valuable for someone else.


----------

